# Apple Tree Maggots



## Lucille (Nov 24, 2001)

I have three apple trees, full grown and they have provided me with good fruit up until 5 years ago. I have two kinds of apple
maggots. They ruin all my fruit. This spring I sprayed nematodes on the bark and all around the tree...they are supposed to kill the
larvae before they go up the tree in the spring. It helped a little, but most of my fruit was still ruined.

I know I must use something stronger now but what and when should I start. Should I spray the trees now (November) with
dormant spray and what should I use in the spring. How many times do I need to spray to save my fruit. Thank you for your
help. Lucille


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 24, 2001)

For good apple crop you need to start the spray as soon as the petals start to fall, then continue in acordance with the lable (for it is the law). This could be up to 12 applications depending on location and product.

Adding a fungicide durring moist weather will help reduce the scab blemishes.


----------

